# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  diritto d'abitazione IRPEF e ICI/IMU

## marcodmn

Salve innanzitutto un saluto a tutti gli utenti di questo interessantissimo sito e forum.
Volevo porvi un quesito in merito alla mia situazione. 
Mia madre è vedova ed, acquisito _ex lege_ il diritto reale d'abitazione, ha pagato negli anni sempre il totale dell'irpef e dell'ICI sull'abitazione di residenza e cointestata con mio padre deceduto. 
Poi ci siamo noi 3 figli che per succesione legittima abbiamo 1/8 della proprietà della suddetta casa ma non abbiamo mai pagato, per i motivi suddetti (diritto d'abitazione acquisito ex lege) ne ICI (a questo punto 1/8 come seconda casa visto che già ho una mia abitazione principale) ne IRPEF.
ora mi è arrivato dal comune di roma un avviso di rettifica per L?ICI x gli anni dal 2006 al 2008 per la cifra ICI relativa al mio ottavo di proprieta con addirittura un aliquota del 9 per mille come immobile sfitto da più di 2 anni (!!), sfitta casa dove abita ed ha la residenza mia madre...
CQM la domanda è devo dichiarare l'ottavo ai fini irpef ora? e con la nuova IMU? 
Al comune mi dicono che non devo pagare l'ICI, poi sento un commercialista e mi dice che la devo pagare e devo pagare anche l'IRPEF.. Insomma aiutatemi..  :Smile: 
X la cartella ho già fatto istanza x altre problematiche.
Grazie e un saluto a tutti

----------


## MrDike

Vi è diritto di abitazione di _ex_ art. 540 c.c. se il coniuge superstite utilizza l'immobile quale abitazione principale. Se così è, il Comune non può pretendere alcunchè dagli altri eredi legittimi.

----------


## marcodmn

grazie 1000 x la sollecita risposta.
e per l'irpef? l'ottavo lo devo dichiarare nel 730 o vale lo stesso discorso del dirritto d'abitazione viso che per mia madre è l'abitazione principale?

----------


## Contabile

Idem come sopra.

----------


## marcodmn

x non postarla anche in "enti locali".. 
per la futura IMU pagherà per l'abitazione principale sempre la vedova con diritto d'abitazione (540 c.c. e 1029 c.c. e segg.) oppure anche i figli per la quota di proprietà? 
grazie ancora

----------


## gianfranco1

Idem come sopra

----------

